# chlapec ya es un moderador



## mkellogg

Me alegro anunciar que chlapec ya es un moderador del foro español-français.

¡Enhorabuena, chlapec!

Mike


----------



## Paquita

Ole ole ole ole.

Espero que te lo pases bien con nosotras...

Un besote

Paquita


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿¡Otro moderador español-francés!?

Bueno... está bien... bienvenido.


----------



## Vanda

yayyy..... Bem-vindo ao time!  Que bom ter um moderador "lusoparlante" no time!


----------



## Nanon

¡Enhorabuena, chlapec!


----------



## Gévy

Genial, ya era tiempo de que la moderación del Foro Francés-Español dejara de ser siempre "con faldas y a lo loco".

Hala, un chico y español (de Galicia por más señas), y nosotras encantadas con este fichaje más que maravilloso,  ¡cómo no! 

Bisous y bienvenido, amigo Chlapec,

Gévy



Vanda said:


> yayyy..... Bem-vindo ao time!  Que bom ter um moderador "lusoparlante" no time!


Te lo prestaremos si te portas bien.


----------



## Vanda

Gévy said:


> Te lo prestaremos si te portas bien.



Obaaaa....! Sou bem-comportada!


----------



## Nanon

Ops... boa sorte, chlapec. Com a Vanda e as meninas do francês-espanhol puxando cada qual para seu lado, você vai precisar de muita energia .


----------



## Tomby

*Félicitations Monsieur Chlapec!!! *


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gévy said:


> Genial, ya era tiempo de que la moderación del Foro Francés-Español dejara de ser siempre "con faldas y a lo loco".


 
Yo-no-di-je-na-da.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome aboard *


----------



## JamesM

Félicitations, chlapec !  Bonne chance, aussi.


----------



## Sowka

*A very warm welcome to the team, chlapec  *


----------



## Angel.Aura

Complimenti, chlapec!!
E' un piacere averti nella squadra


----------



## Loob

¡Bienvenido al equipo, chlapec!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenido, chlapec!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Gévy said:


> Genial, ya era tiempo de que la moderación del Foro Francés-Español dejara de ser siempre "con faldas y a lo loco".
> Hala, un chico y español (de Galicia por más señas), y nosotras encantadas con este fichaje más que maravilloso,  ¡cómo no!
> Bisous y bienvenido, amigo Chlapec,
> 
> Gévy


Exact,  plus on est de fous plus on rit !... Et, en plus, s'il a son talent, encore mieux.


----------



## jprr

Bravo chlapec, et bon courage.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

¡Perfecto!  ¡Bienvenido al equipo!


----------



## vianie

The nick of the moderator caught my attention. So, _buena suerte, muchacho! _.-)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

vianie said:


> The nick of the moderator caught my attention. Why is that?


----------



## vianie

In Czech and chiefly in Slovak "chlapec" means boy, -ec is a diminutive ending; "chlap" means male.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

vianie said:


> In Czech and chiefly in Slovak "chlapec" means boy, -ec is a diminutive ending; "chlap" means male.


 
OK, thanks... so _muchacho_ it is.


----------



## Larroja

Enhorabuena, querido Chlapec!


----------



## frida-nc

¡Qué bueno tenerte con nosotros!
Bienvenido a nuestra ciudadita.


----------



## chlapec

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra acogida y vuestro buen humor.


----------

